# bug ID



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

somebody tell me what this is........its about 3/4" long and has fly-like wings that are hard to see in pic.....long back legs and long antennae......looks like a half spider-half fly


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Mosquito that bit Lance Armstrong?


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.insectidentification.org/insect-description.asp?identification=American-Pelecinid-Wasp


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

a cricket wasp


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like a dead BUG Cricket


----------

